# NCEES 509



## chicago (Oct 19, 2007)

What concept/principle are they trying to test in the question?

Is it that the delta V_line = V_phase? Or is there some other principle I am missing in applying here?

Is it me or does this question seem real easy?

I think the somewhat vague and seemingly simple NCEES solutions are brain washing me into thinking some of these questions require little to no effort in answering!


----------



## Ilan (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't remember how many times I read that question. I came across a bunch of questions (morning and afternoon power) in NCEES that I had to read several times to make sure that I was not missing anything. The questions were too simple to be true.



I don't know whether it is a good thing or a bad thing to feel confident about the exam..


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 19, 2007)

As near as I can tell, all they are just testing for a basic understanding of three-phase configurations.

I think every individual question on the test will be a no-brainer for somebody. The way I approached preparing for the test was to try and get a level of proficiency in enough areas to make as many of the problems as possible fall into the really easy category for me.

:2cents:

Jim


----------



## Ilan (Oct 19, 2007)

When I took the NCEES sample exam, I could either answer the questions easily (within a minute) or had no idea how to get the solutions. It really didn't matter whether I referred the books or not, like 516(the three-legged magnetic circuit, the problem was like the three-legged aliens from War of the Worlds to me) and 523 (calculate power factor of the motors from no-load and full load amps) to name a few. Ended up getting 82/100. Does any body know a ball park number like say if you get 20-25 questions correct, you are safe..

Thanks guys for all your help. I called in sick, :cough, I thought I will login to get some exam fever.

Ilan.


----------

